# [SOLVED] Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop



## dooey123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Canon MG4250 printer is connected via Wifi to my network (I can see it from the router's webpage). I have manually set the printer's IP address to 192.168.1.116

From my PC (connected to the network via ethernet cable) I can print to the printer just fine. I ran the canon driver install exe and it detects the printer from the PC but it will not detect it when running that from the laptop.

On the laptop I have disabled the firewall but it does not help.
From the laptop I cannot open the printer's webpage. I can ping the ip though (4 packets sent and received) although it does say reply from _laptop IP_: destination host unreachable.

The printer does not have any access restrictions.

Both PC and Laptop are Win 7 x64


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

Hi there are some methods here 4 Ways to Set up a Printer on a Network With Windows 7 - wikiHow


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

Did you install the printer drivers on the laptop as well?


----------



## dooey123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

This printer used to work fine with my laptop for about a year and for some unknown reason it doesn't now. The drivers are installed and I can print to it only by connecting via the PC as it is a shared printer on there but obviously this relies on the PC having to be on to work.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

Check your Windows Firewall to see if the printer is allowed via the network (Laptop).
Check to see if your Printer is connected to your router via WIFI make sure the printer has the same WEP or WPA encryption settings (paraphrase).

Consumer Products Support - Canon UK WIFI Setup

Either use WPS but I don't recommend that. Your router maynot support WPS and only works with WPA and WPA2. Click on "Standard Setup Method" from the link I provided.


----------



## dooey123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

The printer is already on the network with the same password as everything else and works fine from the PC. 




























It also seems that I can't detect it from my android phone using an app that can print to wireless printers.


*UPDATE.*

Now, I'm not a qualified expert and I do appreciate the free advice offered on forums like this but I am pretty tech savvy. What I don't know I will google, learn, test and try to use logic and the process of elimination and it is a last resort for me to post a question on a forum. So it is a bit frustrating when I get responses that for me equate to "is it plugged in?". I was hoping the info I had already given that I'd tested without the firewall and that the printer was clearly on the network would help move things along. Anyhow....

This solved the problem:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless printer not connecting to Laptop*

Hi when someone posts a question we don't have their resume so we start at the basics, you would be amazed how many times it is the simple things that cause the problem, so it is not any slight on your ability merely a tried and trusted method for troubleshooting.


----------

